# Finished Cloak - Pic



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's the latest costume, a hooded long sleeved cloak.

The fabric is sage green raw silk; the lining is a khaki linen look. I enjoyed making this one.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a nice job on that cloak Ms. Wicked.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet job Ms W.!!!!!!!!! You are quick! You can really tell when someone loves what they are doing!  Thank you for sharing your pics! Cant wait to see what you sew up next!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is a nice cloak!
Did you make anything to go with that underneath or is that up and coming?What are you doing with all these costumes?
Alot of costume parties? Nitely shows?<haha 
How many do you make a yr?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice job-so what else is in the making


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You really are a wonderful seamstress.


----------



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job dear, can I wear this to the office?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful job Ms. Wicked. I would love to get back into sewing.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Great cloak! Was it difficult? How many yards did you use? Kudos!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job on the cloak Ms. Wicked! I like the color.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for your nice comments! It means a lot coming from people who share in the Halloween hobby! 

Lilly, there is a ren gown that goes with this cloak. I have all of the fabric for it, however that won't be my next project. I'll get to it eventually, though.

For the moment, I'm making one every week 1/2 - two weeks?? They're hanging in my closet because you just never know when you'll need a cloak or goth gown or cape, LOL. Maybe at some point, I'll sell them as the collection grows.

Ghostie, it wasn't too complicated in that there's no tedious trim or unusual shapes. Sometimes large swaths of fabric drag and pull, which can be frustrating. But I put out extra card tables to take the weight until Mr. Wicked has the time to transform the old kitchen island into my new sewing table.  The biggest thing is taking time to prepare the fabric and pattern pieces, pinning and cutting - rushing through that stuff never pays. I used in total 11 yards total on 60" bolts.

Mr. Wicked, feel free to wear it to the office but if you get funny looks, I had nothing to do with it! 

The next project is the same cloak but in black micro suede and burgundy satin lining.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice cloak, Ms Wicked!!!! I like it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Beautiful job! It looks reversible, is it?

I can't wait to see the next one, the color choices sound like it will be gorgeous!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Reminds me of The Wizard of Speed and Time


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> ...Ghostie, it wasn't too complicated in that there's no tedious trim or unusual shapes. Sometimes large swaths of fabric drag and pull, which can be frustrating. But I put out extra card tables to take the weight until Mr. Wicked has the time to transform the old kitchen island into my new sewing table.  The biggest thing is taking time to prepare the fabric and pattern pieces, pinning and cutting - rushing through that stuff never pays. I used in total 11 yards total on 60" bolts.


Thanks for the info! I actually have three cloak patterns I won on ebay, but I'm too scared to do them! That's a lot of fabric to lose if I screw it up...Yours is perfect. I too, can't wait to see the black velvet one...Maybe I can pm you if I run into major problems? :devil:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ghostie said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually have three cloak patterns I won on ebay, but I'm too scared to do them! That's a lot of fabric to lose if I screw it up...Yours is perfect. I too, can't wait to see the black velvet one...Maybe I can pm you if I run into major problems? :devil:


I'd be more than happy to try to answer your questions if you have any. What patterns did you acquire? I have a few other cloakcape patterns, so maybe I have the sames one and could read the instructions... 

IshWitch, it's not reversable and isn't actually meant to be. But funny you asked because it's really not far off of it. I would just have to put a claspe on the lining side over the spots where the existing clasp is sewn on.

Thanks again for all of your kind comments. I hope the black/burgundy one turns out OK! It's underway...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Really nice job on ur cloak. I wish i could sew. Since i cant even put the thread in the machine im lucky to sew in a straight line. My hubby has to help me with the machine. I know sad.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow mw... great job... love the clasp you used... can't wait for more!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks very nice,but I'm thinkin' your "model" wasn't havin' such a good time! LOL


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome job! Can't wait to see more.


----------

